# el-impl.jar



## romeo_007 (30. Mai 2008)

hallo

wo finde ich die el-impl.jar? kann man sie irgendwo downloaden?

danke


----------



## jensa (30. Mai 2008)

hallo,

hier findest du sie: http://download.java.net/maven/1/el-impl/jars/el-impl-1.0.jar

gruß jense


----------



## romeo_007 (30. Mai 2008)

vielen dank.


----------



## romeo_007 (31. Mai 2008)

weiss jemand, wo die Klasse _javax.el.ELResolver _ zu finden ist? in welcher *.jar? und, wo kriegt man diese? ich dachte, dass sie in der _el-impl.jar_ ist, war aber nicht so. denn, wenn ich JBoss starte (4.2.2 GA), bekomme ich immer die meldung 

*java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/el/ELResolver*


in welcher *.jar ist diese klasse zu finden und wo kann man sie downloaden?

danke für jeden tipp.


----------



## Terminator (31. Mai 2008)

javaee.jar
Guck mal ein lib-Verzeichnis deines Containers


----------



## romeo_007 (31. Mai 2008)

ich finde die _javaee.jar_ nirgendwo in der JBoss-verzeichnisstruktur!!! oder, hast du damit die jee-archivefiles allgemein gemeint?

das komische ist: in finde die _el-api.jar _sowohl in *all\lib* als auch in *default\lib*. die _el-api.jar_ enthält die klasse *javax.el.ELResolver*. nach meinem verständniss müsste dies reichen! wieso sieht JBoss diese klasse nicht? 

ich habe anschliessend die _el-api.jar_ in das *...\jre\lib\ext* verzeichnis abgelegt und siehe wudner: es läuft!

also, es bleibt mir weiterhin schleierhaft: 
- wieso sieht JBoss die _el-api.jar_ nicht, wenn sie im verzeichnis _default\lib_ bzw. _all\lib _ist?
- was ist der unterschied zwischen _el-api.jar_ und _el-impl.jar_?

danke zum voraus.


----------



## Terminator (31. Mai 2008)

> wieso sieht JBoss die el-api.jar nicht, wenn sie im verzeichnis default\lib bzw. all\lib ist? 
Kann ich leider nischt zu sagen


> was ist der unterschied zwischen el-api.jar und el-impl.jar? 
API definiert halt standarisierte Schnittstelle.
Kann dann von verschiedenen Herstellern umgesetzt werden.


> ich finde die javaee.jar nirgendwo in der JBoss-verzeichnisstruktur!!! oder, hast du damit die jee-archivefiles allgemein gemeint? 
ja hab EE gemeint (hab net JBoss)
Bei EE5 is halt javax.el mit drinne, bei J2EE 1.4 net


----------

